# Famous quotes



## helena357

I have seen on several occasions that "Love enters man through his eyes, woman through her ears" is a famous Polish proverb but have not been able to find it actually in Polish. Could someone translate it for me, please??  

Also, if anyone knows any particularly witty Polish quotes, I would love to know them!


----------



## janek

Hi Helena, 

This is actually not a saying, nor a proverb - it is a quote (it is believed that the author was Ludwika Godlewska, however, I couldn't get any official proof for that). 

The closest well-known saying to the above would be:

Przez żołądek do serca (Via the stomach to the heart) - Which means that a woman can win a man with her cooking skills.

My favourite Polish saying is:

Dobrymi chęciami jest piekło wybrukowane (Good intention is hell's cobblestone) - means that good intentions don't get you anywhere without some actual effort.  

All the best, 

Janek


----------



## Jana337

I think you will love this page.

Jana


----------



## helena357

Dziekuje bardzo!!!


----------



## _sandra_

> Dziękuję bardzo!!!


Hope you don't mind, i'm sure it was just a slip


> I think you will love this page.


Helena, be careful with the proverbs from this site.. Most of them are correct (or nearly), but some are just a kind of a 'joke' I suppose
(e.g. _Jak nie urok to wyżymaczka - _obviously doesn't exist)

Take care,
Sandra


----------



## helena357

Hi Sandra! Don't worry, I know how to spell, I just didn't have the characters on the computer I was using to be able to make the right letter! But thanks anyway and thank you for the info about the quotes on the website!


----------



## Thomas1

_sandra_ said:
			
		

> Helena, be careful with the proverbs from this site.. Most of them are correct (or nearly), but some are just a kind of a 'joke' I suppose
> (e.g. _Jak nie urok to wyżymaczka - _obviously doesn't exist)


I couldn't fint it on that site.  
I'm sure there's existent equivalent of _Jak nie urok to wyżymaczka._


----------



## Sybil

Janek, 

Good call! "Love enters man through his eyes, woman--through her ears" is, indeed Godlewska's. 

Helena, 

Here's the Polish translation of this quote: "Miłość wchodzi mężczyźnie przez oczy a kobiecie przez uszy."
I think I like the translation better than the original ;-)

I can't think of too many witty Polish proverbs (or perhaps, because I've heard them so many times, they don't sound witty anymore), but there is a whole lot of witty sayings or quotes in Polish. Are you looking for witty "love" sayings or any witty sayings? Here's one for you: The woman cries before her wedding and the man after." ("Kobieta płacze przed ślubem a mężczyzna po.") 

Speaking of witty Polish quotes, I like Stanislaw Lem. He wrote once, "Is it progress if a cannibal uses a knife and fork?" ("Czy jeżeli ludożerca je nożem i widelcem - to postęp?"). I even used this line in my signature earlier on this site 'cause I liked it so much ;-)
Let me know what it is that you're looking for


----------



## BezierCurve

As for the original question - there is another saying, close to that: "mężczyźni są wzrokowcami, kobiety słuchowcami" ("men are driven by what they see, women - by what they hear").



> I'm sure there's existent equivalent of _Jak nie urok to wyżymaczka._


 
In case anyone wondered, "sraczka" (diarrhea) is the magical word


----------



## Ben Jamin

helena357 said:


> Dziekuję bardzo!!!


----------

